# Someone want to see some Elemental Designs Nine.5?



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

here you go. looks pretty nice. certainly takes up enough real estate and I dont see much wasted space. I mean I have seen some big amps with nothing inside.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

better than I expected, did you count all the toroidal transformer/inductors in that thing?


there's a lot..


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

no, but yeah looks better than I expected.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

just opened up my tsunami 1100db which was shared w/ that ed/avonix line and looks very similar inside (although smaller) and it has big caps similar to the ones near your power connections, they're all pregnant and ready to go. Sad thing is they're non standard so I can't find replacements 75v 4700uf 35mm wide 30mm tall any taller and they won't fit the chassis. rest of the amp looks good. Keep an eye on those.

Josh


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

JoshHefnerX said:


> just opened up my tsunami 1100db which was shared w/ that ed/avonix line and looks very similar inside (although smaller) and it has big caps similar to the ones near your power connections, they're all pregnant and ready to go. Sad thing is they're non standard so I can't find replacements 75v 4700uf 35mm wide 30mm tall any taller and they won't fit the chassis. rest of the amp looks good. Keep an eye on those.
> 
> Josh



you need replacements or to have it fixed? let me know...my tech was the outside repairman for ED among others. he can fix it or direct you to parts maybe.


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

that is a nice looking amp. its sad that Ben was such a nazi and ran off all his customers. I really like alot of the equipment he offered. But man, if you went to his forum- be prepared for audio socialism.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks Jax, if you have a supply for those I can replace them myself. Spent a couple hours online looking and found a few that were close - 80-85v 4700 but they were all too big to fit. If your friend has a supply for those let me know and I may give it a shot.

Josh


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

SLPX472M080H3P3 Should work.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

That looks like it may work. You da man!

Josh


----------

